# Verschiedene Informationen gleichen Typs speichern und auslesen



## Sneek (19. Feb 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich bin relativ neu in die Datenbankprogrammierung eingestiegen.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe in meiner SQL-Datenbank eine Personentabelle über die allerlei Informationen gespeichert sind. Nun möchte ich noch Informationen vom gleichen Typ in der Datenbank speichern und diese dann in meinem Programm in einem Array speichern. Was ich jetzt nicht so recht weiss ist, wie ich der Tabelle klar machen, dass die Informationen vom gleichen Typ sind, (also z.B. Lieblingsgetränke: Bier, Brause, Kaffee....). Hoffe es wurde klar, was ich meine.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Feb 2011)

Sneek hat gesagt.:


> Hoffe es wurde klar, was ich meine.



Eigentlich nicht.

Du hast eine Tabelle wo du Getränke speicherst. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Sneek (19. Feb 2011)

Nein, ich habe eine Tabelle mit Personen.

Dort steht zum Beispiel: Name, Alter, Lieblingsfilme, Lieblingsgetränke usw.

Lieblingsfilme und Lieblingsgetränke, sind ja in der Regel mehr als ein Wert, aber halt alles Werte vom gleichen Typ und das möchte ich in der Datenbank deutlich machen, damit in meinem Array auch nur z.B. die Lieblingsgetränke landen.


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Feb 2011)

Das kannst du mit einer 1:n Beziehung zwischen den Tabellen Person und Getränk realisieren.


----------



## Sneek (19. Feb 2011)

Ah, k werd das ganze mal googlen und mich einlesen. Danke erstmal


----------

